# Army Painting Challenge - August 2013



## humakt

Here is this months thread.


----------



## Nordicus

Weee!

*Reserved for this months upcoming submission*


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I'm gonna use my army change and do my first White panthers Tactical squad.


----------



## Old Man78

Some assault marines for me!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

3 angels for me this month:


----------



## Septok

Monolith for me. I know full well it's not an original idea, but I'm going to light it up as well, so assembly comes after painting and wiring. Who knows, it might just boost my abysmal dice rolls. What's the verdict on submitting it unassembled (but painted) in this case?

Anyway, have a monolith box:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Well, my Ambitious goal for the month is to get this bad boy up and put together:










However, since I have been working on cars for the last several weekends and probably this weekend as well it may not happen and I will have to settle for just getting my Master Shadowseer (Farseer) painted up.


----------



## Iraqiel

Oooh goody, I've been waiting ages to put up this picture and start work this month! I'll have to pause work on my 'in between' project though, which is a shame.

For August: A second Grey Knight Strike Squad.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

My unit is my custom mage thaat i did. also if i have time im going to do the squad of archers


----------



## emissaryofdark

*another big month*

as i have a week and a half off this month im going big
3 hammerheads and 24 fire warriors
have included pics of already completed models to show color schemes

All done with a day to spare!!! have left the tank in the pic to show that i did paint all three but i did not paint a railgun turret (i liked the idea of the ion cannon and double rail gun better) please dont hold this against me...........


----------



## Relise

10 Bloodletters this month for me


----------



## 1ale4

The entries for my holidays month: two grey knights strike squad


----------



## Jacobite

Despite the fact that I am moving house I'm going to give this month a shot with these boys:


----------



## Tawa

Well, with both RL cards gone this is crunch month for me.

10 Cultists. I'll get a pic up tomorrow 

EDIT:


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, had to rush this month as the future grows increasingly uncertain... still, I'm not too unhappy with the results. 










One more five man Grey Knight Strike Squad down. Next month, Terminators.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Stealth team for me this month.


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus August Entry*

Continuing with the Dark Vengeance Box set.
first character, Chapter Master...


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

I got a squad of boys and a nob for this month.
11 boys and a nob i know i got over 12 boyz in this pic but i don't know what bodies i will be using

so it will be a 12 man squad











Ok turn out drunk honka got hold of my models and my camera. so have spent most of the morning fixing the "clorks" he crated most were fine however the more drunk he got the worse the models got. how do you give an ork 2 left arms? but here is my entry for this month


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Tactical Squad with Multi Melta for me this month 

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Mossy Toes

Heldrake this month: 

http://twitter.com/mossy_toes/status/367562880859648001/photo/1


----------



## .Bragg.

Well, graduating from University has freed up a lot of time; now I can enjoy the hobby again! This month (my first month if that's OK?) I'll be entering a squad of Ork Nobz for my "Pale Skinz" army.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Tactical Squad Lanrok is complete!

Group Shot:

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Sarge:

[URL="[/URL]

Multi Melta:

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

I also painted a 6th member of the unit, to allow me some variety in weapons loadouts:

[URL="[/URL]

Roll on next month!!!


----------



## CGall10

Well it's been awhile since I've been free so this month I'll have to paint up something a little small.









Also last month I uploaded a very blurry picture of my liche priest. Some people asked me to upload a clearer picture so here it is!









Should have the unit finished early next week!


----------



## Jacobite

For some reason the Verdigris is really showing up anyway, here is that VV squad (with jump packs and normal backpacks (magnetised):


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Fantastic work there Jac. Loving the way your force is developing. 

As to my own entry, really struggling to find the time to get even a base coat on them. I'm hoping to get a late burst on next week, but that first RL card is getting warmed up just in case.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Im running out of time aaaaahhhhhh


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Ring Master "Honka";1408284 said:


> Im running out of time aaaaahhhhhh


Same here, every night I try to sit down and paint my wife finds another "honey-do" for me...bleh.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> Im running out of time aaaaahhhhhh


Right there with you. Hekdrake has sooo... much... trim.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Mossy Toes said:


> Right there with you. Hekdrake has sooo... much... trim.


I feel you, the Wraithknight has a stupid number of gemstones on it...should have done what the studio guys did and only paint a handful of them.


----------



## Relise

10 Bloodletters done 😊

Before









After 









Now to decide what's next. Soul Grinder or Pink Horrors????


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Entering late. Wasn't sure I was going to have time this month, but after two days of actually having a few spare moments I think I might make it.

A unit of Reaver Knights from the IOB box.


----------



## Nordicus

I spent this month completing my gameboard instead of a miniature:










I had to complete this due to a mini tournament held at my place. If this cannot be entered into this competition, then I have to use one of my IRL cards as this took up all my time


----------



## Tawa

Too much stuff going on here right now.

Good luck you guys. I'll still be here to crack the whip, but I'm out.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

When is the cut off date for this is it 2nd of sept?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Finished my Heldrake! Am damned proud of how it turned out.




























Complete with magnetized wings for transport. First magnetization on my part, but I can see this swiftly becoming par for the course.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good Mossy!


----------



## .Bragg.

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> When is the cut off date for this is it 2nd of sept?


I'd also like to know this  I don't think I'll be finished by the end of today


----------



## Old Man78

Real life card number 1 for me, my assault squad has not seen a dab of paint


----------



## Septok

Almost out of time. Almost. It's a shame I didn't get around to lighting it this month, but it shall be done soon.


----------



## Tawa

Mossy Toes said:


> Finished my Heldrake! Am damned proud of how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete with magnetized wings for transport. First magnetization on my part, but I can see this swiftly becoming par for the course.


Nice work, Mossy! :so_happy:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Tawa said:


> Nice work, Mossy!


Seconded. Very nice scheme. +rep.

Real Life Card for me this month I'm afraid. Spent my painting time putting together a Viking warband for _Saga _rather than actually painting.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

URrrgh just got back and its done just need a picture! was done a week ago!


----------



## 1ale4

Tawa said:


> Too much stuff going on here right now.
> 
> Good luck you guys. I'll still be here to crack the whip, but I'm out.


I'm sorry Tawa. Unfortunately I'm out too, good luck guys.

I'll try next year in order to follow the competition from the start and have the possibility to use my RL cards.


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus August Entry*

Finished last night.


----------



## Tawa

1ale4 said:


> I'm sorry Tawa. Unfortunately I'm out too, good luck guys.
> 
> I'll try next year in order to follow the competition from the start and have the possibility to use my RL cards.


I'll hold you to that! :so_happy:


----------



## LegionThree

RL card time... sad face


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

I did it last minute orks are done.


----------



## humakt

I will be closing this trhead on Wednesday morning (UK time) so you have a few days to get entries in.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Whew. Thanks Humakt. I just finished these buggers.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

humakt said:


> I will be closing this trhead on Wednesday morning (UK time) so you have a few days to get entries in.


WooT, I might be able to sneak the Wraithknight past the finish line then. If not then my second RL card it is.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


> 3 angels for me this month:


Got to stop leaving it until the middle of the night before the deadline 










I'll get better pictures tomorrow (maybe)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Ahhhhhhh, last minute completion.

I would have the banner done on the sarge as well but my printer is out of ink (i always do banners on a printer and then print them out because i can get so much more detail then i can by freehanding)

Before










After


----------



## .Bragg.

Just to confirm, real life card has been used haha. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Awfun said:


> Just to confirm, real life card has been used haha.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Im echoing awfun here too. will Beast two units this month xD


----------



## humakt

Closing August thread a little later than expected.


----------

